# IPod 2G IOS 4 et batterie



## Pinsonmimi (3 Août 2010)

Bonsoir, 
depuis que j'ai installé la dernière mise à jour en ios 4 sur mon iPod 2G ma batterie se décharge d'un quart la nuit alors qu'il est éteint et que je n'ai pas la wifi activée. Je me suis dit que peut-être la mise à jour 4.0.1 corrigeait ce problème mais quand je connecte mon iPOd sur itunes je n'ai que la version 4.0 de proposée.

Ai-je une possibilité de revenir à l'ancienne version ou d'avoir cette version 4.0.1 si elle corrige ce problème ?

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai aussi un iPod Touch 2G et iOS 4 et je n'ai pas ce problème.

Quant à la mise à jour 4.0.1, elle n'est que pour l'iPhone. C'est donc normal que tu ne puisses pas l'avoir. Pour les iPod Touch, il faut attendre la 4.1 qui est en phase de test actuellement.


----------



## Pinsonmimi (5 Août 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai aussi un iPod Touch 2G et iOS 4 et je n'ai pas ce problème.
> 
> Quant à la mise à jour 4.0.1, elle n'est que pour l'iPhone. C'est donc normal que tu ne puisses pas l'avoir. Pour les iPod Touch, il faut attendre la 4.1 qui est en phase de test actuellement.



Je viens de trouver en partie la réponse car j'éteins ma freebox la nuit et je pensais que dans ce cas-là le wifi était également désactivé ce qui n'est pas le cas puisque j'ai refait le test en enlevant le wifi sur mon compte free et la batterie n'a pas bougé d'un pouce.

Cela dit c'est quand même pas normal, j'ai trouvé un sujet similaire là :

http://www.ipodtouchfans.com/forums/showthread.php?t=295309&page=2


----------



## christux (12 Septembre 2010)

J'ai le problème avec mon itouch 2G depuis la mise à jour ios 4.1

A part couper le wifi je n'ai aucune idée..


----------



## Pinsonmimi (12 Septembre 2010)

christux a dit:


> J'ai le problème avec mon itouch 2G depuis la mise à jour ios 4.1
> 
> A part couper le wifi je n'ai aucune idée..




moi je suis obligée de couper le wifi tous les soirs c'est vraiment ennuyeux


----------



## christux (12 Septembre 2010)

Bon, le wifi reste effectivement activé en veille (http://www.tipb.com/2010/06/14/ios-4-feature-ipod-touch-wifi-stays-connected-asleep-iphone/) et ce n'est pas un bug, c'est une fonctionnalité ! Oui oui on croirait entendre Bill Gates...

Et évidement cette fonctionnalité n'est pas désactivable..


----------



## christux (14 Septembre 2010)

J'ai pu dowgrader l'ipod à ios 4.0 ce qui semble résoudre le problème. Par contre il est devenu impossible de revenir à ios 3.


----------



## Pinsonmimi (14 Septembre 2010)

christux a dit:


> J'ai pu dowgrader l'ipod à ios 4.0 ce qui semble résoudre le problème. Par contre il est devenu impossible de revenir à ios 3.




tu as bien de la chance car en ce qui me concerne, que ce soit 4.0 ou 4.1 c'est la même chose : 3/4 de batterie utilisée en une nuit. Mais par contre le rechargement est hyper rapide et l'ipod est brulant après. 

PS : Après avoir fait la màj 4.1 j'ai mon ipod qui ne peut plus se recharger sur le support belkin  message : la recharge n'est pas gérée avec cet accessoire alors que je m'en sers depuis des mois.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Belkin-TuneSync-iPod-Digital-docking/dp/B000E6AYLA


----------



## christux (16 Septembre 2010)

Pinsonmimi a dit:


> tu as bien de la chance car en ce qui me concerne, que ce soit 4.0 ou 4.1 c'est la même chose : 3/4 de batterie utilisée en une nuit. Mais par contre le rechargement est hyper rapide et l'ipod est brulant après.
> 
> PS : Après avoir fait la màj 4.1 j'ai mon ipod qui ne peut plus se recharger sur le support belkin  message : la recharge n'est pas gérée avec cet accessoire alors que je m'en sers depuis des mois.
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Belkin-TuneSync-iPod-Digital-docking/dp/B000E6AYLA


J'ai l'impression que ton prob n'est pas juste le wifi persistant. Ça explique la décharge mais pas la recharge instantanée, j'espère que tu n'as pas grillé la batterie.


----------



## Pinsonmimi (16 Septembre 2010)

christux a dit:


> J'ai l'impression que ton prob n'est pas juste le wifi persistant. Ça explique la décharge mais pas la recharge instantanée, j'espère que tu n'as pas grillé la batterie.



non non, j'ai rien grillé du tout car quand je n'active pas le wifi la consommation de la batterie est normale et la recharge aussi, comme avant avec le système 3.

Par contre ce qui est bizarre, mais peut-être qu'un connaisseur aura une explication, c'est que, quand ma batterie est aux 3/4 vide suite à un branchement en wifi resté activé la nuit, il ne m'est plus possible d'utiliser mon dock belkin pour recharger (il n'est plus reconnu)... par contre si j'ai une diminution de batterie "normale" en temps et en quantité, mon dock Belkin pour la recharge est reconnu sans problème et la recharge se fait normalement sans rapidité.


----------



## Pinsonmimi (28 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Juste pour dire qu'après la dernière mise à jour en 4.2.1 je n'ai plus aucun problème de batterie. Cela fait 2 jours que j'ai laissé le wifi et les notifications activés et ma batterie n'a pas bougé. Plus besoin de tout désactiver à chaque fois.


----------



## christux (28 Novembre 2010)

Pinsonmimi a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Juste pour dire qu'après la dernière mise à jour en 4.2.1 je n'ai plus aucun problème de batterie. Cela fait 2 jours que j'ai laissé le wifi et les notifications activés et ma batterie n'a pas bougé. Plus besoin de tout désactiver à chaque fois.


Je confirme, cette mise-à-jour semble corriger ce problème.


----------

